

A Look at What It’s Like to Paint Inside an Oculus Rift - cma
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/tilt-brush-could-be-photoshop-for-the-oculus-rift-era/#slide-id-1637065

======
cma
here's the youtube video of Tilt Brush featured in the article:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzoHRlUqBBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzoHRlUqBBc)

